# what makez yuh binky wike crazyy?



## pOker (Nov 15, 2009)

what makez yuh binky? iz nevered binkied for my mommy, and she wanz to seez it. so someonez tell me what makez yuh jump in dee airz wike a crazy bunny. i wantsa know sooo bad!


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 15, 2009)

Wen mumz says APPLES? THEO WANT APPLE? i goes all insane cobane as mama calls it an den i jump in der air an twist mai legs. mama wuns posted on heer because she thaught sometin waz ron wit meh, but i was really happy!

oh, silly mumz


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 16, 2009)

if we iz out in our garden an it blustery day den me husbun, hartleybun, iz binkying like a mad bun..i iz more ladybunlike tho.

luv roxy


----------



## pOker (Nov 16, 2009)

aww coolz guyzes.. i dids my first binky for mommy todayz..she made video of mez doin it.yay


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 17, 2009)

you iz obviously a young bunny who iz not knowing dat wen your mummy gets her camera, you has got to stop wot you iz doing. dis really drives her mad and iz really funny. wen she has got bored, you iz got to start binkying again.



iz you going to post your video? dey like cute stuff on dis forum.


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 19, 2009)

Fresh parsley does it for us...

Remy, Jared, & Roxanne - Checkered Giants at Silversong Farm in New York state...

Denise

PS... Craisins for me - Axel - Holland Lop at the same farm


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 19, 2009)

i binkie when my hoomin lets me in da bed wit her and after she cuddles me, then silly widdle Fallow binkies whenever da hoomin comes home and he is alweeeys so happii to show off da mess he made, but i laff when he gets in twouble


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 4, 2009)

Fiver- I luvs to binky likes crazy when I'm first allowed in the run! I like to charge round and do huge crazy binkies!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 5, 2009)

I binky when I gets a carrot! I also binky when I have a free garden to me only! I lovez it so bad! Hoomins laugh at me :?


----------



## pOker (Dec 6, 2009)

HI YA'LL dis is Vegas now..i binky when mommaz is gonna clean my cage--i binky right at da vaccuum! i smellz it and tastes in and tries to push it, DEN-i jump around and go crazy!! i love da vaccuum.


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 9, 2010)

:carrot:carrot:carrot:carrot:carrot:carrot CARROTTS!!!!!!! I am cawazy for cwarrots!! I bwinky a lot when I see a cwarott. Hoomins laugh, but i dont cware. Say, does you has a cwarrot? If you do, :thanks:


----------



## Bunnykinz (Jul 10, 2010)

This might sound silly, but i like to binky when it getz windy out! dat's a lot of fun!


----------



## sparney (Jul 12, 2010)

running up and down dat room wiv dah tv!!
and catching shoes when hoomins put tap them

but i not allowed to go in der tv room no more.
i peed behing the curtain and thye got a new carpet now. why dont they just have sawdust or straw like us. its so much more practical!


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 17, 2010)

i binky for banana's, when i first get out of my room in the morning (mum puts me in there for night time so i don't chew on stuff while she's asleep), when i get my meals, new toys, new cage designs that are bigger then the last, when people are laying on the ground, and when mum puts the harness on me cause i know i'm going outside. i'm a binky-holic ^_^


----------



## yuuko (Mar 27, 2011)

zzz zzzz. My bunziezz binkziez when I let him out of his cage and gets on the carpet. He goezzz craziesz and startz runningz up and downz the stairzz and binkyz lotz.


----------



## ponchothegreat09 (Apr 18, 2011)

HAI. 
I am new, but I binky when momz letz me out of my wire jail!!
I have to be stuck in der becaos I broked my foot. I binky when momma's big hooman friend comes here 2!!
He is SSSSOOOO big! As big as a MILLION bunniez. And when I bink he picks me up and noms my ears!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 18, 2011)

If Hutch is out, I chant "go rabbit go" about three times and he's off to the races.


----------

